# domperidone and pregnancy



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm on domperidone 10mg tablets, 2 twice a day. It says in the BNF that the manufacturer doesn't recommend them in pregnancy and the instruction leaflet says that they don't know the effects on pregnancy. My GP and midwife don't seem to be concerned though, but i am. Is it OK to take them or can you suggest a safer alternative please? I take them for GORD and I'm 8 weeks pregnant. I take them with omeprazole and I'm also asthmatic.

Thankyou.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi daxcat,

Huge congrats on your pregnancy  Hope all well with you and bump.

Firstly there is little information about the use of domperidone in pregnancy and this is why the information leaflets say that it isn't recommended. But other drugs that work in the same way i.e. metoclopramide do have more information about them and these do not show any increased risk of teratogenicity. Because of this it could be surmised that domperidone is probably okay too. It isn't routinely used but if the benefit of using it outweighs the risks then it can be prescribed.

As you are using it long term for GORD then I'm assuming that GP is considering the whole picture in deciding it is better for you to stay on it. GORD and heartburn are common in pregnancy and can be pretty debilitating for the mother. You are likely to be at higher risk of more serious GORD as you already have the diagnosis. I expect that this is why GP is happy for you to stay on current treatment.

Do speak to GP though if you are concerned and have a full discussion about the risks and benefits. They are better placed to fully advise as they know your complete clinical history and how the GORD has responded to treatment in the past.

Hope this helps?
Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, the gp doesn't really understand the GORD so i'll discuss it with the consultant. I appreciate you taking the time to go into it so much.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No problem  Good idea to discuss with your consultant in relation to the GORD if they initiated the prescribing. Hope you are able to resolve things, in the meantime don't stress   

Maz x


----------

